# How do you upload a custom Avatar?



## riperoo (Mar 2, 2009)

I see how to get the offered ones, but how do you get a custom one? Do I need a certain amount of posts or something?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2009)

*Go Custom On Day 1 If You Like.*




riperoo said:


> Do I need a certain amount of posts or something?


Nothing to it.  You just click the custom image selection & pick the 1 you want from something you've saved on your own home electric computer.  You don't even have to type in the file name of the image -- the TUG-BBS software lets you browse through your computer files.  Piece of cake. 

I used to change the little picture I use on TUG-BBS every week or so, just for variety.  Then I got lazy & so now I just stick with my little green alligator or crocodile or whatever it is week in & week out. 

For a long time I used a classic picture of Alfred E. Neuman*.*  I replaced that after The Chief Of Staff pointed out that people unfamiliar with Mad Magazine might think it was actually a picture of me (because of the uncanny resemblance I suppose).  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Kay H (Mar 2, 2009)

Ge, Alan.  I thought the alligator was a picture of you.  Thanks for straightening that out.


----------



## Kay H (Mar 2, 2009)

riperoo said:


> I see how to get the offered ones, but how do you get a custom one? Do I need a certain amount of posts or something?



I save the avatar I want to use in "My pictures".  When I want to change it, I just click on the picture and then on the page to change the avatar at the bottom and presto chango it changes.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

Ability to upload a custom avatar is one of the few features reserved for paid TUG Members.  Your bbs profile does not indicate that you are a TUG Member.

If you ARE a TUG member, but have not indicated it in your bbs profile, please see this post for instructions: www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53

Since this thread deals with a bbs issue, I'm moving it to the _About TUG BBS_ forum.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 2, 2009)

*There May Be Some Slight Resemblance.*




Kay H said:


> I thought the alligator was a picture of you.


The likeness (if any) is more in the facial expression than in the facial features. 

Plus, the alligator is not as badly cross-eyed as I am. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## riperoo (Mar 2, 2009)

Makai Guy said:


> If you ARE a TUG member, but have not indicated it in your bbs profile, please see this post for instructions: www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53




Bingo, that was the ticket. Thanks!!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 6, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Then I got lazy & so now I just stick with my little green alligator or crocodile or whatever it is week in & week out.



Which is it, an alligator or crocodile?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 6, 2009)

*If You've Seen 1 You've Seen Them All.*




pjrose said:


> Which is it, an alligator or crocodile?


I mainly think of it as an Alligator. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 14, 2009)

I do not see the custom avitar as a choice  .   All I see is an empty box where if you click on it nothing happens, plus 1-5 pages of choices.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2009)

*Got To Sign Up As Paying T. U. G. Member To Get Custom Avatar Option.*




hockeybrain said:


> I do not see the custom avitar as a choice  .   All I see is an empty box where if you click on it nothing happens, plus 1-5 pages of choices.


I think the Custom Avatar option is a fringe benefit of paid membership in TUG. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2009)

that is correct, to upload your own avatar requires you to be a paid TUG member.


----------

